# Maldecap cat->cast



## Tige

Bon dia fòrum!
Voldria una traducció de la paraula "maldecap" al castellà i "dolor de cabeza" em sembla massa físic. No sé si té el mateix sentit de preocupació (i voldria evitar la paraula "preocupación" perquè ja l'he utilitzat per traduir preocupació). 
Alguna idea?...

Com sempre, moltes gràcies!


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Hauriamos de veure el context, però l´únic que es m´acudeix és "cuitas", "inquietudes" (per exemple "¿qué te inquieta?").

Espero que t´ajude.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Segons el context: *paranoia*, *entelequia*... Però MOLT segons el context, és clar


----------



## Tige

Es tracta d'unes entrevistes on a la persona entrevistada se li pregunta pels "maldecaps" que li suposa el seu treball. En aquest context, trobo millor "inquietud" (els treballs poden portar paranoies, però no n'hi ha per tant 
Moltes gràcies als dos!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

El que passa, Tige, és que la paraula *inquietud* ha adquirit amb el temps una connotació positiva, relacionada amb les ganes de fer coses, amb tenir esperit... No ho sé... I *problemes*?

Com sempre, _my humble opinion..._


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> El que passa, Tige, és que la paraula *inquietud* ha adquirit amb el temps una connotació positiva, relacionada amb les ganes de fer coses, amb tenir esperit... No ho sé... I *problemes*?
> 
> Com sempre, _my humble opinion..._


 
Hola Tradu:

Crec que tens raó i (e?) "inquietud" pot generar ambigüitat. Com us sembla "quebraderos de cabeza"? o sona molt informal.?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola Tradu:
> 
> Crec que tens raó i (e?) "inquietud" pot generar ambigüitat. Com us sembla "quebraderos de cabeza"? o sona molt informal.?
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
¡Buenísimo! A ver si le gusta a la amiga Tige


----------



## Tige

Teniu raó! No ho havia pensat i sembla una solució perfecta (de fet, la més pròxima al maldecap, no?). Estava dubtant amb els problemes i les inquietuds, però ja m'ho heu arreglat! Moltes gràcies de nou...


----------

